# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα αδέρφια μπορεί να γίνουν ζευγάρι?

## Snowbird

ή είναι κάτι που το αποφεύγουμε? γιατί εγώ αυτό θεωρώ καλύτερο.

----------


## jk21

το ζευγαρωμα στα αδερφια πρεπει να αποφευγεται νομιζω περισσοτερο και απο πατερα κορη ή μανα γιο .οδηγει σε θνησιμοτητα ,μικροτερο μεγεθος πουλιων ,καποιες δυσμορφιες στα ακρα οπως στραβα ποδαρακια (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εγκυρα ενοχοποιειται για αυτο .υπαρχει και η περιπτωση κακης θεσης εντος φωλιας ή πιασμενο ακρο σε νημα -υλικο φωλιας )  και προβληματα μεταβολισμου των θρεπτικων ουσιων στους νεοσσους ,ειδικα αν ειναι συνεχομενο .για μια φορα αν γινει δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να δημιουργηθει προβλημα αλλα ειναι προτιμοτερο γονιος με παιδι νομιζω .ας με διορθωσουν οι εμπειροτεροι .τετοιες κινησεις γινονται συνηθως απο εκτροφεις για το κρατημα καποιων χαρακτηριστικων της ρατσας που επιτευχθηκαν  σε καποιο πουλι καποια στιγμη

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω αν εχει καμμια σχεση αυτο που θα πω αλλα στον ΚΟΕ (κυνοφιλικος ομιλος ελλαδος)
Ως καθαροαιμα δεχονται κουταβια απο Γονιο με παιδι αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση απο αδερφια!!!

----------


## xXx

καλό είναι να αποφεύγουμε διασταυρώσεις ανάμεσα σε αδέρφια...κάνουμε μόνο διασταυρώσεις αν΄μεσα σε μητέρα και γιο ή σε πατέρα και κόρη (inbreeding) με σκοπό τη διατήρηση χαρακτηριστικών συγκεκριμένων στα πουλιά μας

----------


## panos70

Εχω διαβασει αρθρο απο εμπειρους εκτροφεις αγωνων που για να κρατησουν το αιμα και το καλουπι καποιου πουλιου που τους εχει φερει πρωτια(πρωταθλητη) βαζουν ζευγαρι τον πατερα με την κορη η και αδερφια απο το ιδιο ζευγαρι αλλα απο διαφορετικη γεννα με διαφορα 
 ενα η δυο μηνες,τη να πω εγω παντος το αποφευγω  γιατι δεν μου καθετε καλα ιδεολογικα μιας και δεν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες ,παντος καλο ειναι να αποφευγετε για πολους και διαφορους λογους που αναφερουν ποιο πανω τα αλλα παιδια

----------


## Snowbird

μάλιστα...σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xXx

να έχετε πάντα υπόψιν σας όμως ότι μαζί με ένα καλό χαρακτηριστικό που θέλετε να διατηρήσετε κάνοντας τέτοια διασταύρωση μπορεί να διατηρήσετε και κάποια άσχημα χαρακτηριστικά τα οποία δεν τα θέλετε...οπότε θέλει να ζυγίσουμε και να...αποφασίσουμε

----------


## aTomGR

Χωρίς να θέλω να σε μπερδέψω σου παραθέτω ένα διάγραμμα
http://users.belgacom.net/Durbuy/Can...m_accoupl.html
Υπάρχουν πολλά αυτού του τύπου αλλά αυτό αν και παλιό είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικό.
Μόνο όμως με αυτό το διάγραμμα δεν μπορείς να προχωρήσεις. 
Πρέπει να ξέρεις η κάθε ράτσα τι απαιτήσεις έχει στο ζευγάρωμα.
Οι απαιτήσεις για παράδειγμα του Γιορκ όταν διαλέγεις ζευγάρια δεν είναι οι ίδιες με τις απαιτήσεις όταν διαλέγεις ζευγάρια για σγουρά του νότου. Οπότε το πράγμα περιπλέκεται.
Πάντως αποφεύγεται το 100% μίξη, αυτό γίνεται με αδέρφια.

----------


## panos70

Θανο εχω δει και εγω και τα παιδια και αλλα παρομοια διαγραματα και τα γνωριζουμε,απλα αποφευγω να βαζω ζευγαρια με στενους δεσμους αιματος  φοβουμενος και σεβομενος καποιες αξιες

----------


## aTomGR

Όταν κάποιος ρωτάει για ενδογαμία οφείλω να του δείξω τουλάχιστον τα βασικά.
Από κει και πέρα το όλο θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να αναλυθεί σε ένα μήνυμα. 
Πάντως είναι μια από της τεχνικές που έχει στο οπλοστάσιο του ένα εκτροφέας "καθαρόαιμων". 
Όταν μιλάμε για καθαρόαιμα εκ των πραγμάτων έχουμε ενδογαμία, μιας που όλη η ράτσα κατάγεται από 1 το πολύ 2 που είχαν κάποιο ή κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε. Απλώς δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτοσκοπός. Είναι ένα εργαλείο που έχουμε και μπορούμε αν χρειαστεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε. 
Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω ότι στη φύση τα πουλιά ή κάποιο άλλο ζωντανό, έχουν κάτι που τους το απαγορεύει να το κάνουν. Σε αγέλεα είδη δε είναι και κανόνας.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα παιδια,το να ζευγαρώσουμε πουλιά του ίδιου ζευγάριου αλλά απο διαφορετικές γέννες δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.@ aTomGRΦίλε θα διαφωνήσω με την άποψη σας οτι η καθαροαιμία προυποθέτει ενδογαμία.

----------


## 11panos04

Για τί πουλια ομιλουμε;;;Για καναρινια;;;Ζευγαρωματα μεταξυ αδελφων ομοαιματων, οχι. Αλλα... επιτρεπεται το ζευγαρωμα μεταξυ πατερα-κορης και γιου-μανας, αλλα και μεταξυ αδελφων που εχουν μονο τον ενα γονιο ιδιο. Γιατι αυτο... Αν φερ ειπειν, τη μια χρονια, βαζεις ενα ζευγαρι, παιρνεις καποια πουλια, και τα κατεβαζεις στην εκθεση... Παιρνει πχ ενα αρσενικο 92 βαθμους. Το πουλακι σχεδον αγγιζει το αριστο,οποτε τί κανεις την επομενη χρονια;;;Ζευγαρωσεις το πουλακι αυτο με τη μανα του, ''κλεινοντας ετσι οπως λεμε το αιμα''. Θα παρεις την επομενη χρονια πουλια που θα ειναι ποιοτικα καλυτερα κι απ το πουλι των 92. Το κλεισιμο του αιματος το κανει καποιος οταν δεν εχει πουλια στο κουμασι του, αλλων οικογενειων, για να τα διασταυρωσει, και κρινει οτι εχει πλεον φτασει το κοπαδι του σε ενα, αν οχι τελειο, οσο το δυνατον πιο κοντα στο τελειο επιπεδο. Φετος, θα ζευγαρωσω δυο πουλακια τετοια, αδελφια απο αλλη μανα αλλα ιδιο πατερα, καφε κοκκινα μωσαικα, με τη λογικη του χρονου να παρω θηλυκα με μικρη μασκα, οπως πρεπει να ειναι ,ενω στους αχατες κοκκινου μωσαικου κανω το αντιθετο. Με πουλακια που δενε χουν σχεση, θελω να παρω θηλυκα σε προτυπα αρσενικου, ωστε τον παρ αλλο χρονο να εχω αρσενικα απ αυτα τα θηλυκα με μεγαλη μασκα. Αυτη ειναι τουλαχιστον η θεωρια, η γραμμη που ακολουθω απ τον εκτροφεα που μου τα εδωσε, τωρα στην πραξη θα φανει.

Ξεχασα να πω οτι μετα απο τα διασταυρωματα, πρεπει να κοιτας κι ολα τα αλλα, δλδ ποιοτητα και τυπο φτερωματος, γιατι μπορει να σου δωσουν καλα πουλια, αλλα αν βαλεις δυο μαλακοφτερα μαζι... δυσκολα το γλιτωνεις το λαμπς. Οπως φαινεται γενικα, η ενδογαμια ειιναι κυριως για τους εκτροφεις, που θελουν συγκεκριμενα πραγματα. Αν εχεις λιγα ζευγαρια, χωρις προθεση να βγαζεις πουλια με προτυπα κλπ, διαλεγεις δυο πουλια διαφορετικων οικογενειων και καθαρισες.

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

Καλο ειναι να το αποφευγουμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εε

----------


## yannis37

εγω θα πω αυτο που μας ειπε ο κριτης των timbrado στο σεμινάριο όταν του έθεσα την ερωτηση: Μέχρι πόσες γενιές μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε το ίδιο αίμα?
η απάντηση που μας έδωσε ήταν ....μέχρι παππούς με εγγονή...βαριά βαριά μεχρι προπάππους με δισεγγονη (εννοειται και το αντιστρφο με γιαγιά) δηλαδί 3-4 γενιές.
Και το ειπε καθαρα οτι τα πουλιά μετα χάνουν από ποιότητα.

----------


## 11panos04

Γιαννη,ποιοτητα,ακουστικη;;  ;Γιατι τα τιμπραντο και πχ τα λιποχρωμικα διαγωνιζονται σε αλλη κατηγορια.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

και σε ηχο και σε κορμοστασια (πιο μικρα πουλια ) .για το χρωμα ισως θυμαται καλυτερα ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗς αν ειπε κατι .δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη .αλλα ως προς τα υπολοιπα που ειπε ο γιαννης ετσι ακριβως τα ειπε ο κριτης !

----------


## yannis37

χάνουν σε σωματότυπο σς πουμε και σε ενταση φωνής (ακουγονται κάπως ξεψυχισμένα)

 Για το χρώμα δεν θυμάμαι να είπε κάτι.

----------


## panos70

Αν εχουν δυνατη και καλη φωνη ετσι οπως πρεπει για τους διαγωνισμους τη να το κανεις το χρωμα(για τα τιμπραντο)

----------


## yannis37

> Αν εχουν δυνατη και καλη φωνη ετσι οπως πρεπει για τους διαγωνισμους τη να το κανεις το χρωμα(για τα τιμπραντο)


αυτο επιβεβαιωθηκε και προσωπικά από εμένα που δεν ηθελά με τιποτα κατακίτρινο timbrado.....και ομως οταν πηγα να πάρω ενα άλλο που ηθελα, υπήρχε μεσα στα πολλά και ενα κατακιτρινο....ε...δεν θα σταματουσε αν δεν το επαιρνα χαχαχα  οσο προκατηλειμένος να ημουν ( που ημουν) τα επισκιασε ολα το τραγούδι του!!!!

----------


## jk21

Για το χρωμα δεν ειπε κατι αλλα καποιο κιτρινο που υπηρχε σε μια τετραδα την οποια ακουγαμε και σχολιαζε ,αποκομισε πολυ καλη κριτικη απο αυτον οπως θυμαμαι !

στα καναρινια τιμπραντο  ,μονο το κοκκινο  δεν ειναι αποδεκτο   σαν χρωματικος παραγοντας στο φτερωμα του.

επισης οταν ενα πουλι ειναι πιο μικροσωμο ειναι λογικο να εχει μικροτερο θωρακα (συνηθως ) .δεν ξερω αν αυτο μπορει να επηρεαζει στην ενταση του ηχου που βγαζει ...

----------


## yannis37

δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάζει το μέγεθος......αλλά τα raza epaniola τραγουδάνε super!!!!! xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## jk21

το ιδιο <<βροντοφωνα>>; ο ογκος του αερα που συγκεντρωνεται στους πνευμονες νομιζω πρεπει να παιζει ρολο .

----------

